# windows-start problem



## Nabi (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo , Ich habe folgendes Problem :
meine Windows XP System startet nicht und bleibt am logo hängen (bitte das bild sehen)
ich kann das system nur im abgesichertes modus starten. bei 90% der versuche startet
nicht , aber bei 10% von selbst wieder funktioniert (nach einem start im abgesichertes- modus). 
Ich habe im abgesichertes-modus alles probiert , 
* wiederherstellung zu frühere zeitpunkt
* msconfig
* system antivirus scan
* laufwerk C , system dateien automatisch korrigieren  & fehlerhafte sektoren wiederherstellen

aber alle diese prozeduren konnten den fehler nicht aufheben, es scheint keine zusammenhang mit der ursache .
und so bleibt es eine glücksache (einmal am Tag vielleicht)
wie kann ich dieses problem endgültig lösen?

danke für jede hilfe.


----------



## soyo (27. Februar 2007)

Hast du vor kurzem neue Treiber/Hardware installiert?


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. Februar 2007)

Wie definierst du Ewigkeit? Sprich: wie lange hast du es schon laufen lassen?
Auch wenn es nicht normal ist sollte man nur abbrechen, wenns meinetwegen ne halbe Stunde oder so dauert..
Ich glaube, es könnte evtl. mit den Boot-Dateien von XP zusammenhängen... Start -> Ausführen -> msconfig
Dort unter Boot.ini usw... ich würde nun gerne genau sagen, was du dir ansehen sollst aber, da man da normalerweise nicht drin rumfummelt hab ich keine Ahnung... sry...


----------



## Nabi (27. Februar 2007)

> Hast du vor kurzem neue Treiber/Hardware installiert?



Ich habe keine neue Treiber Installiert



> wie lange hast du es schon laufen lassen?



am anfang wollte ich wissen , wie lange soll es dauern , ich habe mehr als 30 Minuten gewartet aber keine Systemstart , dann war mir klar , jedesmal wenn es mehr als 10 Sekunden dauern sollte bedeutet das 'kein systemstart' zu erwarten, wie ihr weisst 
diese phase  dauert normaleweise nur paar Sekunden.


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. Februar 2007)

Du hast recht... eben normalerweise nur ein paar Sekunden... ich weiß leider nicht, wie man das beheben kann... außer durch eine Reperatur oder Neuinstalation... aber das ist sicher nicht die einzigste und beste Lösung.


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Februar 2007)

Starte im Abgesicherten Modus und starte über START -> AUSFÜHREN: *msinfo32.exe*

Infos dazu:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308549/de



> Startprotokollierung aktivieren: Wenn Sie den Computer mit einer der Optionen für den abgesicherten Modus (mit Ausnahme der Option "Letzte als funktionierend bekannte Konfiguration") starten, wird die Protokollierung aktiviert. Der Protokolltext wird in der Datei "Ntbtlog.txt" im Ordner %systemroot% gespeichert.


Quelle:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;202485

Bootlog-Analyzer:
http://www.wintotal.de/softw/index.php?rb=1038&id=534

Ich hoffe meine Tipps helfen weiter


----------

